# Finatics Aquarium Store "new Arrivals"



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

Hello again everyone! Just got in another shipment of fish and I have to say that I got in LOTS of AMAZING ANGELFISH and other fish too! If you haven't been to the store lately then be sure to drop by and check it out! My selection is truly one of the best in the GTA! I have over 200 tanks filled with quality tropical fish and plants! and I have the GTA's BEST selection of african cichlids! But don't take my word for it... come in and see for your self! thanks for your time and your continued support! mb

ANGELFISH:
REGULAR MIX = gold, silver, gold marble, black marble
PREMIUM MIX = black, koi, leopards, smokey, blushing, gold pearlscale and silver pearlscale

-small assorted angels $2.99 each or 2 for $5.00
-medium assorted angels $5.99 each or 2 for $10.00
-medium "premium mix" angels $7.99 each
-large "premium mix" angels $9.99 each
-extra large assorted angels $14.99 each
-jumbo assorted angels $24.99 each

OTHER NEW and NICE FISH:
-longfin blue and gold rams $7.99 each
-apistogramma cacatuoides "double red" $9.99 each
-aequidens curviceps $7.99 each
-bolivian red tail rams $5.99 each
-large cardinal tetras $1.99 each or 6 for $10.00
-LOTS of other great deals on fish in the store too... drop by and see for yourself! thanks for looking.... mb

FINATICS AQUARIUM STORE
599 KENNEDY ROAD IN SCARBOROUGH, M1K 2B2
-just minutes from Kennedy Road Subway Station
-just minutes south of HWY 401
CLOSED MONDAYS AND TUESDAYS
OPEN WEDNESDAY TO FRIDAY FROM 11am TO 9pm
OPEN SATURDAYS AND SUNDAYS FROM 11am TO 5pm
PHONE 416-265-2026


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

LOTS of plants still available too! I do not know how to "bump" my plant ad but wanted to comment on here to let people know that most plants are still available but some have been sold out! thanks for looking! mb


----------

